# Davis, CA



## OGIGA (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello, my name is Calvin. I'm a student at UC Davis and I found a praying mantis outside that I'm currently keeping. I hope this forum will be helpful.


----------



## Ian (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Calvin. Can guarantee you will not find beter info than that of the first hand experience you will here!


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey Ogiga, welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi there Ogiga,

Im down south of you in San Fernando Valley. Welcome to the forum!


----------

